# Catio



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Build a Catio ~ a tiny screen house for kitty cats! | Our Fairfield Home & Garden

I cool catio with pictures and instructions! I love to see what people will do to enrich their cats lives!


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Love it. I would love to build a catio. Maybe when my kids are grown and not going in and out of the house all summer.


----------

